# Hoa Hậu  các dân tộc Việt Nam 2013:Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Anh



## nguyenquynh010906 (7 Tháng mười 2013)

*Cha đẻ Hoa hậu Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Anh: Nếu có 1,5 tỉ thì mua giải làm chi?*


Chỉ có một điều khiến tôi băn khoăn, tò mò: Chắc gia đình ấy phải là “đại gia” cỡ bự, chắc bố/mẹ cô phải có thế lực lắm? Tôi đã có mặt tại thôn 6 xã Quảng Lưu, huyện Quảng Xương, tỉnh Thanh Hóa để tìm câu trả lời rõ ràng nhất.



Hoa hậu ngồi với bà nội – cụ Lê Thị Vịnh được một trang mạng chú thích là: “Ghé thăm và tặng quà Mẹ Việt Nam anh hùng”(?!).

*Tên hoa hậu được đặt cho... cửa hàng tạp hóa*

Từ TP.Thanh Hóa, đi 10km xuống thị trấn Môi rồi rẽ đi qua hàng loạt xã ven biển với khoảng 10km nữa mới tới xã Quảng Lưu. Khung cảnh nơi đây thể hiện rõ cuộc sống chẳng lấy gì làm dư dả. Theo anh cán bộ xã đi cùng thì vùng quê này như bị… bỏ quên. Dân xã này chủ yếu làm hoa màu, nhưng hoa màu mất giá, các gia đình đều có người phải tha phương làm ăn. 

Người tôi đã nghĩ là “đại gia” tiếp chúng tôi trong ngôi nhà 2 tầng ven đường liên xã là anh Nguyễn Quang Thường - bố của tân Hoa hậu Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Anh. Đó là một người đàn ông cao 1,72m, rất có duyên, đẹp trai, dù đã ngót nghét 50 tuổi và nước da đen sạm vì nắng, gió. Vừa rót nước mời khách, anh vừa rít thuốc lào sòng sọc, phả khói mù mịt trong căn phòng khách bình dị với bộ sofa giả da cũ kỹ, chiếc tủ gỗ công nghiệp bày trên đó hai cái loa Trung Quốc rẻ tiền và chiếc tivi 14’’ màn hình lồi. 

Suy nghĩ về một đại gia hay một người quyền thế dám bỏ ra cho con gái tới 1,5 tỉ mua giải trong tôi bắt đầu lung lay nghiêm trọng. Sau khi kết thúc câu chuyện thì nền tảng suy nghĩ ban đầu ấy sụp đổ hẳn. Hóa ra, gia đình tân hoa hậu chẳng giàu có gì, chẳng khác so với hàng trăm gia đình khác ở xã này. Bố mẹ hoa hậu cũng chẳng quyền thế, họ cũng là những người lao động bình dị như hàng nghìn người khác trong làng, xã. Anh Nguyễn Quang Thường sau khi xuất ngũ thì làm đủ thứ việc, từ chủ cửa hàng đến kinh doanh các loại, đi khắp các địa phương, bươn trải kiếm tiền nuôi con. Và nay, khi cả 2 con đang học đại học, anh ở nhà lái xe tải thuê. 

Trước mặt tôi là ông bố chân thành, sẵn sàng chia sẻ và có phần đơn giản đến mức tôi phải đề nghị anh thay cái áo sơmi để còn…  chụp ảnh. Còn mẹ tân hoa hậu - chị Hà Thị Thủy - khiến chúng tôi quá ngạc nhiên vì sắc đẹp so với tuổi hơn 40, nhưng cũng dễ giải thích vì đó là “mẹ hoa hậu”. Chị Thủy trước làm thợ may. Cửa hàng may của chị chỉ phục vụ bà con trong xã. Sau đó chị quay sang nghề buôn bán nhỏ, quán tạp hóa trước nhà tân hoa hậu vẫn căng cái biển to đùng: “Ngọc Anh: Cửa hàng tạp hóa”. Từ khi 2 con đi học đại học ngoài Hà Nội, cửa hàng nghỉ bán, chị Thủy chuyển sang bán hàng cho một Cty đa cấp để có điều kiện chạy đi chạy lại Thanh Hóa - Hà Nội chăm con.


Anh Nguyễn Quang Thường - bố hoa hậu mang album ảnh con gái ra khoe với mọi người.

Cuộc sống vất cả nhưng bù lại, anh chị Thường -Thủy có 2 đứa con ngoan, học giỏi. Con trai lớn Nguyễn Việt Tiến - anh trai của tân hoa hậu - hiện là sinh viên năm cuối khoa Kiến trúc, Đại học Kinh doanh và Công nghệ, còn tân Hoa hậu Ngọc Anh đang là sinh viên khoa Tiếng Trung, Viện Đại học Mở Hà Nội. Ở cái đất này, gia đình nào có cả hai con học đại học cũng chỉ đếm được trên đầu ngón tay và là niềm tự hào của cả làng. Biết bố mẹ vất vả nên 2 anh em ngay từ nhỏ đã không bao giờ đòi hỏi bất cứ điều gì.

Theo anh Tiến, dù bố mẹ không để anh em thiếu thốn nhưng thương bố mẹ, cả hai đều không bao giờ đòi hỏi, ngược lại, Ngọc Anh luôn ngăn cản khi bố mẹ định mua gì cho cô vì “bố mẹ đâu có nhiều tiền”. Đến bây giờ, khi đã là sinh viên, tân hoa hậu vẫn chỉ mặc áo do mẹ mua cho. Hai anh em thuê một căn nhà trọ ở Ngã Tư Sở, hàng ngày Ngọc Anh dậy từ 5h sáng, don dẹp nhà cửa, nấu ăn sáng rồi đi xe buýt đến trường. Có hôm trời mưa, không len nổi lên xe buýt, cô đành… khóc và chờ anh trai đi đón. Thức ăn hàng tuần do mẹ mang từ quê ra, vừa lành vừa rẻ.

Trong mắt những người thân thích, tân hoa hậu là cô bé đẹp người đẹp nết. Chị Nguyễn Thị Thịnh – cô ruột của Ngọc Anh  khẳng định: “Ngay từ khi nó (Ngọc Anh – PV) đang học cấp 3, tôi đã bảo nó đi thi hoa hậu, vì nó còn đẹp hơn cả hoa hậu ấy chứ! Và nó có vương miện là đương nhiên rồi”. Còn bà nội hoa hậu – cụ Lê Thị Vịnh năm nay đã 79 tuổi, nhưng hai hàm răng còn đầy đủ, phúc hậu, nét đẹp “gia truyền” vẫn in trên khuôn mặt: “Nhà bà nghèo, nhưng anh em nó rất thương bà, cái gì cũng dành phần bà”. Với cụ Hà Văn Vinh – ông ngoại hoa hậu thì Ngọc Anh là cô cháu gái rất chịu khó. 

Cứ mỗi lần lên với ông bà (nhà ông ngoại chỉ cách nhà khoảng 2,5km), việc đầu tiên cô làm là… quét nhà. Chị Thủy thì không thể quên được những ngày đầu tiên ra Hà Nội nhập học. Hai mẹ con đi chùa Bồ Đề (Long Biên) lễ Phật. Trên đường về, mắt Ngọc Anh đỏ hoe, vì thương các em nhỏ mồ côi, bệnh tật ở chùa. Hôm anh trai đi đón em về qua ngã tư Thái Hà – Chùa Bộc, có người khuyết tật nặng ăn xin bên vệ đường, đã đi quá ngã tư nhưng Ngọc Anh vẫn đòi anh trai dừng lại. Trong túi hai anh em chỉ có 20.000đ, cô em gái xin anh 10.000đ để cho người ăn xin, bởi theo lý giải của cô: “Mình còn đỡ khổ hơn rất nhiều”.


Ông ngoại - cụ Hà Văn Vinh và mẹ hoa hậu.

*Nếu có 1,5 tỉ thì mua giải làm chi?*

Việc đích thân Trưởng Công an xã Nguyễn Văn Cường dẫn chúng tôi đến nhà tân hoa hậu đã gây sự chú ý nhiều hơn của bà con. Ban đầu, họ nhìn chúng tôi với cái nhìn dò xét, quan sát và có vẻ rất… nghiêm trọng. Nhưng sau đó, khi biết chúng tôi muốn chia sẻ sự thực về gia đình hoa hậu thì mọi người dần bớt sự dò xét. Thay vào đó là việc thi nhau kể về… tân hoa hậu với cảm hứng phấn khởi và tự hào. Theo chị Bình, chị Vinh, bà Cớn, ông Thành thì ngày Hoa hậu Ngọc Anh đăng quang trên tivi cũng là lúc cả cái xã nghèo, yên ắng này bỗng như ngày hội. Con bé đẹp người đẹp nết, học giỏi đã mang vinh quang và tự hào về cho làng xã. 

Bà con cười nói rổn rảng, dường như tin đồn tai ác về chuyện mua giải mất 1,5 tỉ đồng hay chuyện đổi tình lấy vương miện chẳng hề tồn tại ở đây. Nhưng để đi đến tận cùng sự thật, chúng tôi cũng đành phải “hỏi cho ra nhẽ” chuyện này. Không khí bỗng chùng hẳn xuống. Sau đó là bức xúc. Chị Nguyễn Thị Thịnh - cô ruột tân hoa hậu lên tiếng: “Tôi ở ngay sát nhà nó, tôi là cô ruột nó tôi biết, nó mà như tin đồn có mà chặt đầu tôi đi. Mà cái đứa nào bịa đặt ra chuyện đó thật là ác quá, bố mẹ nó có bán cả cơ nghiệp cũng làm gì đủ tiền”. Anh Nguyễn Quang Thường thì chua chát: “Con đoạt vương miện thì rất vui, nhưng cũng rất buồn vì cái tin đồn quái ác ấy. May mà bà con làng xóm đều hiểu và chia sẻ. Chẳng ai tin chuyện này cả. Cả đời tôi cũng chưa bao giờ nhìn thấy số tiền đó chứ nói gì đến chuyện mua giải cho con. Mà nếu như có 1 tỉ rưỡi, thì mua giả mà làm chi?”. 

Cụ Lê Thị Vịnh - bà nội tân hoa hậu, từng trải nói: “Bà sống ở cái đời này 79 năm rồi. Kẻ nào gây gió rồi sẽ gặt bão”. Bà trách: “Cháu tôi là đứa ngoan hiền ngay thẳng, ai lại đi vu oan giá họa cho nó như thế, tội chết!”.

Ông ngoại - cụ Hà Văn Vinh, người nhiều năm công tác trong ngành nông nghiệp - tin tưởng: “Tôi nghĩ cơ quan chức năng sẽ nhanh chóng làm rõ sự thật, kẻ tung tin thất thiệt sẽ phải bị trừng trị. Tôi hoàn toàn tin vào sự công bằng của cuộc thi, công tâm của ban  tổ chức và tôi tin vào cháu gái của mình. Chỉ có điều lo là cháu nó còn trẻ người non dạ, lại là đứa ít va chạm, mới chân ướt chân ráo ra Hà Nội đã đứng trước cú sốc quá lớn. Nhưng tôi tin, cháu mình sẽ đủ bản lĩnh vượt qua”.

Còn chị Thủy – mẹ Ngọc Anh - thì thực sự xót xa cho con gái. Chị cho hay, Ngọc Anh xin phép chị cho đi thi hoa hậu chỉ với một mong muốn là được đi xem phố cổ Hội An như thế nào. Lúc con gái đăng quang, chị như chết đứng vì xúc động bởi chị không dám nghĩ vinh quang lớn lao ấy lại đến với con mình, dù chị biết con mình xứng đáng với danh hiệu ấy. Chị nhắn nhủ: “Có được vinh quang đã rất khó, nhưng giữ vững vương miện ấy mới là khó con gái ạ! Mẹ tin con gái của mẹ sẽ vui vẻ mà vượt qua chuyện này. Mẹ sẽ cố gắng thu xếp công việc ở bên con trong mọi hoạt động sắp tới. Gì thì gì, trách nhiệm cộng đồng của hoa hậu và việc học vẫn không được xao lãng”. Và thực tế, những ngày qua, tân Hoa hậu các dân tộc Việt Nam Nguyễn Thị Ngọc Anh đã làm rất trách nhiệm sứ mệnh cao cả ấy.

*Cục Nghệ thuật biểu diễn đề nghị Cục An ninh chính trị nội bộ làm rõ sự việc tung tin thất thiệt*

Ngày 24.7, Cục Nghệ thuật biểu diễn (NTBD) có công văn gửi Cục Quản lý phát thanh truyền hình và thông tin điện tử (Bộ Thông tin và Truyền thông) và Cục An ninh chính trị nội bộ (A83 - Bộ Công an). Công văn khẳng định: BTC cuộc thi Hoa hậu các dân tộc Việt Nam 2013 đã thực hiện công tác tổ chức theo đúng quy định của pháp luật. Cuộc thi được tổ chức dưới sự chỉ đạo chặt chẽ của các bộ, ban, ngành tham gia Ban chỉ đạo. Cục NTBD đề nghị điều tra và có hình thức xử lý nghiêm khắc đối với các tổ chức, cá nhân có hành vi đưa thông tin thất thiệt để đảm bảo tính công khai, minh bạch trong công tác quản lý nhà nước, công tác tổ chức cuộc thi “Hoa hậu các dân tộc Việt Nam 2013”, và uy tín, danh dự cho các tổ chức, cá nhân bị xâm phạm.

Sinh ra trên đời không ai có thể chọn được quê hương và bố mẹ. Quê hương, gia đình dù nghèo khổ cũng là nơi đã sinh ra ta và nuôi ta lớn khôn. Vậy mà, khi xem những hình ảnh của một trang báo mạng phản ánh chuyến thăm quê vừa qua của tân hoa hậu làm chúng tôi rất buồn. Không biết do ngẫu nhiên hay có sự sắp đặt mà hầu hết những ảnh được đăng tải, kể cả ảnh tân hoa hậu “bái tổ” cũng đều ở nhà… ông ngoại (làng Triều Công, xã Quảng Lộc, Quảng Xương, Thanh Hóa) chứ không phải ở gia đình Ngọc Anh ở thôn 6 xã Quảng Lưu hay gia đình ông bà nội ở cùng địa chỉ.

Hơn nữa, không biết do cố tình hay sai sót nghiệp vụ nghiêm trọng mà tấm ảnh hoa hậu ngồi với bà nội trên chiếc giường cũ kỹ, trong ngôi nhà tồi tàn được tác giả chú thích là: “Ngọc Anh ghé thăm và tặng quà Mẹ Việt Nam anh hùng”. Cụ Lê Thị Vịnh - bà nội Ngọc Anh không phải là Mẹ Việt Nam anh hùng. Bà nội có nghèo cũng vẫn luôn là bà nội. Sao có thể chọn được bà nội khác giàu hơn?
_theo Laodong.com_​


----------



## tramhoang (7 Tháng tư 2014)

Tấm đầu tiên nhìn giả tạo quá à


----------



## Tố Uyên (11 Tháng bảy 2014)

tramhoang đã viết:


> Tấm đầu tiên nhìn giả tạo quá à


đi từ thiện mà phấn son bôi trát ghê quá


----------



## kim_minh (23 Tháng bảy 2014)

Đi từ thiện mà mang theo cái vương miện chi không biết nữa @@


----------

